# 2005 Frontier manual transmission



## qwert (Jul 2, 2005)

complaint filed with the NHTSA:


I purchased a 2005 Nissan Frontier on 5/18/2005. Shortly thereafter, I experienced the transmission popping out of second gear on four occasions. Once on a bumpy road, twice on washboard roads, and once at a traffic light on dry pavement. All roads frequently used by passenger vehicles and traveling at low speeds under 20 mph.
Nissan has attempted to correct the problem by adding wheel weights to the shifter assembly to dampen the shifter vibration and then replace the transmission. Both times I was able to reproduce the problem on washboard road used by passenger vehicles. Nissan then gave me a 2005 SE CC Frontier off the lot and I was able to pop it out of second gear.
I now find myself driving the vehicle knowing that I must be careful when using second gear. The excessive shifter vibration and popping out of gear will cause abnormal wear and tear. I also consider it dangerous for a vehicle to pop into neutral when turning into traffic at an intersection as occurred shortly after the purchase. This issue has never happened while using 4-wheel drive, but doing so could also create a dangerous situation depending on the road being traversed such as exposure to drops and/or the incline on narrow mountain roads. This is a Frontier NISMO, advertised as being able to traverse some rather interesting terrain, yet every time the transmission pops out of 2nd gear, and only second gear, I have been on passenger car roads.
Through a lawyer, I was told Nissan said they would not fix the transmission, but would give me $3000 for my time and inconvenience. I refused. I still must drive this transmission and as it gets worse, I would then have to decide when to use the $3000 to replace it and then the cycle starts over. A letter has been sent certified mail to Nissan (cc: Colorado Attorney General) stating these facts and I have asked them to fix it or buy the vehicle back. Nissan have a design issue that is now in the '05 and '06 Frontiers.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Glad I have an automatic, it has no problem staying in gear! Sorry to hear about the problems you are experiencing. Hope you get some positive resolve!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Haven't had a problem with my manual. 2005 model SE CC 4x4 also. I've been on some rough with it too and has not popped out of 2nd or any other gear.


----------



## 05nismo (Oct 3, 2005)

I just had an issue with my 05 Frontier NISMO. My truck has an automatic transmission, and recently became stuck in second gear. I called the dealer and they told me how to get the car back into Drive, but it would not go into park. After getting my car down to the dealer they told me that the issue was probably self inflicted and would not be covered under warranty. They told me that since my car was dirty from driving in the snow that I must have been “Off roading it”. I find this funny since I bought the off road version of the truck and in the broacher of the vehicle it shows it climbing hills I could only dream of. I just dropped the truck off last night, so I am still waiting to hear back.


----------



## Wilson & Co. (Nov 19, 2005)

no probs here... I am not aware of wear that will be caused by it popping out of gear, but I still would be unhappy. I will try to duplicate the problem.

FWIW with no load on the gears the shifter will pop out or into any gear easily. But I agree that it shouldn't without some human intervention!

Good Luck


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

05nismo said:


> They told me that since my car was dirty from driving in the snow that I must have been “Off roading it”.


Note to Self: Run truck through car wash before next visit to dealership! :cheers:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Note to Self: Run truck through car wash before next visit to dealership! :cheers:


Car Wash??!!!!!! Ouch!!! Not this guy. All by hand, baby! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

AGR said:


> Car Wash??!!!!!! Ouch!!! Not this guy. All by hand, baby! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


SORRY! :balls: I meant through a brushless car wash, and only in those emergency situations where I can't give my baby a bath before bringing it in for the immediate repair of a catastrophic failure! There, happy now?


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> SORRY! :balls: I meant through a brushless car wash, and only in those emergency situations where I can't give my baby a bath before bringing it in for the immediate repair of a catastrophic failure! There, happy now?



Okeee Doke! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## qwert (Jul 2, 2005)

*manual transmission*

The first two times it happened, I figured I must have done something wrong (mileage was 500). The third time at 1850 miles, I went to the dealership. They asked if I could duplicate it and by the 3750 mile inspection, I had learned how. In 2nd gear, going 20 mph on washboard, accelerate. Yes, the rear end is going to bounce, but you're only pulling 2 grand at 20 mph and it'll pop out before 30 mph (3 grand). Not everytime, but I was getting too good at it. If it doesn't pop out, reduce to 20 mph and wait for next section of washboard. It dosn't take much of it...you don't have to have 100 feet of the stuff. On the first transmission, I was able to be at the right frequency (vibration of gear shift), that when it popped and I put it right back in, it immediately popped right back out... up to four times. Yet when it was unintentional, I was only going about 10 mph and only needed about 5 feet of bumps. That's why I now avoid 2nd gear on bumpy stuff, I know too well how to do it. Transmissions do not pop out of gear. I have a 1989 Honda Civic with 210K miles and it has gone over the very same roads in second gear and never any issues. I've talked to friends that have rebuilt cars from ground up and they say that bearings are designed to hold it in gear. By slipping out, they are wearing and it will continue to slip out easier over time. I expect that over time, owners will start to experience this, after the warranty is up or Nissan will claim "normal wear and tear" which is not covered.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

6 speed here, no probs so far... good luck with nissan


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

just a though, is it possible the rpm is at the right speed for the synchros to align in the tranny? at the particular rpm in any gear you will be able to take it out/in without using the clutch.


----------



## Tboneroks (Nov 17, 2005)

my 6spd is running perfectly after 15500 miles...knock on wood


----------



## qwert (Jul 2, 2005)

*manual transmission*

I know what you are saying. When I was in high school, I had a '61 VW Bug. For kicks, I learned how to drive it without using the clutch, shifting up and down shifting. Even was able to start it without the clutch in first gear (jerking of course), but had to use the clutch at a light. Wouldn't suggest doing this and that was the last time I ever did it.
I also have always bumped a tranny out of gear when I see a stop ahead, but its close to that particular rpm and synchro alignment you mention. I never force it and if it doesn't feel like it wants to pop out, I use the clutch. I'm always in neutral at a light with the clutch engaged...I never ride a clutch. Maybe that's why I got 170,000 miles on the first clutch in my Civic.

This situation has happened at very low speeds. The 20 mph thing is just a way to easily duplicate it. Next time you hit a series of bumps, notice the excessive vibration in 2nd gear. Therefore, a certain vibration frequency/moment as the "shock" of the bump matches it? This also happened on dry, level pavement at a light. Took off in 1st, immediately shifted to 2nd and acceleration. On that acceleration, it popped. Was turning left in front of oncoming cars, so didn't appreciate it. Again, a specific "moment" matching the acceleration? Any physics major out there to explain what I'm trying to say..?

I just happen to be nestled up against the foothills where I'm on washboard just to get home and mild to nasty mountain roads are only 3-10 miles away, so it's easy to be on a road where this can and does occur. Again, this has never happend while 4-wheeling, but it could if I was crawling and slipping on/kicking rocks as I was climbing one of Colorado's seasonal roads.

Bottom line, trannies should never pop out by themselves.


----------



## chrdog (Sep 26, 2005)

im glad i aint buyin a fronty till 08. should be cleared by then.....and will prolly hit 300+ HP stock :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

The first car I bought was a Fiat X1/9 that had no synchro's left in it. I had to learn the double clutch and the heal and toe styles in a hurry. This "training" went a long way when the clutch linkage went out on an old Jeep. I had to drive it for something like a week with no clutch pedal. Just turn off the motor at stop lights, and start it in gear. You get a few funny looks that way, but in hindsight, it was kind of fun; just another challenge on the road. I had the doors off at the time, and I saw when a few guys in traffic realized what was going on and gave me a big thumbs up. It's kind of cool to get kudos from the general public. 

I also had a similar experience with an 89 buick. The auto tranny had an electronic torque converter lockup for highway speeds. This lockup locked the trans to the motor just like a clutch. Well one day it quite working and the car was locked into gear. the tranny would shift like normal, you just couldn't come to a stop without the engine stalling, just like if you tried to stop a 5 spd without pushing in the clutch. It just kind of chugs to a halt. You could put it in neutral, to stop without killing the engine; the only problem was getting going again. There was no clutch to feather, and it wouldn't let the starter work while it was in Drive. So the only way to go was to do the classic "Neutral Bomb"; rev it up in neutral and drop it into gear, then leave the light in a cloud of tire smoke. Now THAT was a pain in the ass.


----------

